
Aluminium and Mercury - dgtlmoon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrdYueB9pY4
======
euyyn
This is the most alien chemical reaction I've ever seen. And it keeps on
giving! Thanks for sharing it.

The suggested video in which he dissolves gold in mercury is also cool.

